# Two Badgers



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well Saturday was the day of the Utah Trappers Association youth hunt. The first stand of the day we had a coyote behind us barking, figured it could see my bronco. We made several more stands with no results. After covering a lot of country I stopped to make a stand and the kids decided not to go out with me. About 5 minutes into the stand I saw movement and noticed a badger running towards me and my foxpro. I missed the first shot at 100 yds but the second one connected.










We drove a couple miles down the road and stopped again. This time the badger was out at 200 yds and wouldnt come any closer. He wasnt safe at that range either. I got him also.










Another 3-4 miles down the road I looked off to my left and saw a coyote standing about 250 yds out. By this time there was quite a wind blowing. I was able to take 6 shots at him. He never did actually run. He just kind of trotted away.

We continued on down the road another 4 miles or so. On this stand we had a kit fox. My wife didnt want to shoot so I took the 204 from her for it. I forgot it was sighted in for her and missed. It just stood there allowing a second shot. I hit it high in the back and put a bigger hole in it than I like. That hour to hour and a half was the entire excitement of the day. I wish I could have watched the kids get them instead.










We headed to the check in at Nephi for the evening drawings. At the drawings, my youngest daughter won a Benelli Nova Youth 20 guage, my oldest daughter won an NEF 223 and her boyfriend won a Benelli 12 guage, I won an NEF pump 12 guage. We also won several real nice knives.
















This was one of those hunts that I will remember for a long time. I really enjoy getting out with my family to do these things.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Reb. Looks like you guys cleaned up more ways than one. Good job.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What a heck of a weekend for you !!!   Congrats !!!

Good pic on the badger, I never knew they 'ever' closed their mouths. I thought they even slept with a snarl. ( Like *Pro *)...Quite colorful animals. I've only seen them 'on the run', usually me running though !!

Glad you had a good and productive weekend with you're family...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's awesome! sounds like a good time.

What sound from the Foxpro did the badger respond to?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

mmm...Badger stew.... :lol:


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

question. i never even knew you could hunt badgers till this post. are they like yotes and don't need tags and can shoot them when ever or what? I see them deer hunting sometime and always wish i could take a shot at em and hope they don't wanna take a bite out of my leg


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> I never knew they 'ever' closed their mouths. I thought they even slept with a snarl. ( Like *Pro* )...


WTH? I don't sleep!

PRO


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Opps....  ...I didn't know you stopped between the politics and the big game topics....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> Opps....  ...I didn't know you stopped between the politics and the big game topics....


I am EVERYWHERE! _(O)_

PRO


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> question. i never even knew you could hunt badgers till this post. are they like yotes and don't need tags and can shoot them when ever or what? I see them deer hunting sometime and always wish i could take a shot at em and hope they don't wanna take a bite out of my leg


You need a furbearer license and they do have a season.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help


----------

